# Props



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

These are the props that I (nearly) finished this weekend. The two columns are still going to get some moss and some (silk) vines. The coffin (designed after Docshadow's) looks like it needs a little more aging. Also I don't have the motor yet for the lid banger. I was hoping for a delivery on Saturday, but no joy. I am working on my FCG and maybe a grave peeper instead.

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=376&pictureid=4706

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=376&pictureid=4705


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice looking props! Great detail on the columns. How tall are they?
On an unrelated note, what are all those bags stacked in your garage behind the coffin? That's a lot of whatever it is!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Very nice. Those colums look great. I went through your whole album and that fence looks good too. What size PVC did you use?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Excellent stuff. The Pumpkin Mill sign is pretty sharp too.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks great!



jdubbya said:


> On an unrelated note, what are all those bags stacked in your garage behind the coffin? That's a lot of whatever it is!


Maybe its candy for the big night


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Lol. Those bags generate more interest than my props. I have a pellet stove insert in my fireplace. The bags are wood pellets that are used for fuel in the stove. You have to buy them by the pallet (not pellet) load, which means 50 bags a pop. Buy more, they cost less. See where I am going.

jduddya, The columns are about 5 feet tall. I have a small front yard and the really impressive, cool looking, tall columns would have looked sort of strange, I thought, so I went short.

lwdwnrob, I used 1/2 inch electrical conduit for the pickets. They are about 15 cents cheaper per 10 foot stick than plumbing PVC. I got the suggestion from a post here. The ring decorations are 4 inch PVC. So the fence pickets are about 4 and 1/2 inches apart. To be honest I was too cheap to buy the 6 inch pieces and I think the closer pickets ended up looking better.


The sign is actually Pumpkin Hill Cemetery. I got the idea from another site. The guy made some really nice bronze-look plaques for his columns from good old styrofoam. Liked them so much that I did too. 

Thanks for the kudos all.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Very nice - I absolutely LOVE the sign. Perfect touch!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great job! Love the sign too!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

All those bags make your garage look like a bunker

Fence and coffin look great - well done!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice looking props! Awesome job!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

And not one of you commented on the lovely BMW!

Shame!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

fritz42_male said:


> And not one of you commented on the lovely BMW!
> 
> Shame!


Thats why I dont store props in the garage.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

fritz42_male said:


> And not one of you commented on the lovely BMW!
> 
> Shame!


I just figured the car was made from styrofoam like all his other props. 
Great looking pillars and coffin. You're Halloween should be should be awesome.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Sign and columns look great, very nice job on both. How is the sign painted to look so good as bronze?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I used a technique I saw here http://www.mantoothmanor.com/pillars.html. This guy does really good work. First "paint" the entire plaque with watered down wood putty to give it that cast bronze texture, let it dry, then paint it with bronze (in my case copper because I had it) paint. Once dry, do a wash over the whole thing with a VERY watered light green for the aging effect. Then I drybrushed it with bronze again to pick up the raised edges. Thats it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice colums. Thanks for the link to the tutorial.

I to noticed the Beemer and thought maybe the bags were in case of a flood. LOL!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Shweeeet! That plaque looks great... the guy in the tutorial routed down a peice of styro, but I noticed your pumpkin and plaque appear to all be of the same foam. Did you cast it out of 2-part foam?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

i think you did a great job. I really like the sign, but are you SURE its only 50 bags??? That looks like alot more than 50 to me LMAO Nice work though


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

fritz42_male said:


> And not one of you commented on the lovely BMW!
> 
> Shame!


For some reason, I was thinking those were bags of rock salt and was gonna comment about them falling over onto the Beemer, But found out they were wood chips....

Nice props bTW.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

You have to buy in 50 bag increments, but the more you buy the cheaper they are. Thats about 300 bags.

And actually the pumpkin is a plaster cast from a cupcake pan shaped like a pumpkin, glued to the board.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

scareme said:


> I just figured the car was made from styrofoam like all his other props.


LOL Scareme!!! I was just impressed to see a haunter with a 2 car garage that can actually hold 2 cars...That's just something you don't see everyday.

I really love the columns. The detail is just amazing!


----------

